# radeonfb can't change resolution from 640x480

## tuppe666

I never see the penguin.  I can never change to a resolution other than 640x480.  I suspect its something to do with whats below. As far as I can work out I'm the only one on the net that gets "Reference=0.00 MHz". There is something wrong, many options I switch on actually hang my computer after displaying the following.

 *Quote:*   

> radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image
> 
> radeonfb: Retrieved PLL infos from BIOS
> 
> radeonfb: Reference=0.00 MHz (RefDiv=0) Memory=200.00 Mhz, System=200.00 MHz
> ...

 

I will provide any information, but this has never worked for me.

----------

## micmac

I take it you have CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y set?

----------

## tuppe666

Yes. I've tried it on and off.

```
cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes

U:640x480p-59

```

----------

